# TPWD Trout release



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was reading where the TPWD would be holding it's annual trout release this month. I am new to fly fishing and was thinking of heading up towards Canyon Lake in the next week or so and try to fish just south of the dam there. I've never fished in that area and was just curious if there are plenty of available areas to park and walk in and fish? I will not be using a kayak, was just hoping to be able to walk in fish. Thanks in advance for any help and information.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

there may be a closer pond... Check out it out
http://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

blacksheep76 said:


> I was reading where the TPWD would be holding it's annual trout release this month. I am new to fly fishing and was thinking of heading up towards Canyon Lake in the next week or so and try to fish just south of the dam there. I've never fished in that area and was just curious if there are plenty of available areas to park and walk in and fish? I will not be using a kayak, was just hoping to be able to walk in fish. Thanks in advance for any help and information.


me n'er done it, but from what i hear there aren't many great places for access, unless you a trout unlim member, and it's a clusterfudge...

if you want to see every south-sider in san antonio, go hang out under the dam where they release them, when they release them. good times!!

but don't take my word for it...hopefully someone with first hand know can tell ya mo'.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

good news is if you miss that canyon stocking there are several bays full of stockers up and down the texas coast.

as an added bonus, those fish are about the same size and the rainbow stockers too.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL, thanks


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are farm raised trout. They've never seen a bug in their life. 

Ultralights and superdupers, powerbaits, or corn will pick you up a limit. 

Hit it the first few days they stock. After that, you might see one or 2. It's great for kiddos. Lots of local spots. 

I remember hitting up the neighborhood park pond. Riding my bike out there in the freezing weather to fish for a week. My mom refusing to cook them, and my dad having to fry em up.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Ah yes....the annual commorant feast....

It is fun getting something different tho.


----------



## fluffy (Feb 2, 2014)

not much public access but once you get on the river road you can stop at some of the campgrounds and for 5 bucks you can fish on their grounds


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

so when is that thing? 

i may grab a 12-pack and a chair and head down there.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a GRTU lease access. I'll be up on the Guad most of next week. I'll see how it's fishing. I'll likely go back the week between Christmas & NY.


----------

